# Problems playing videos with www/webkit2-gtk3



## kpect (May 15, 2020)

Hi guys.
Does anybody use www/webkit2-gtk3 + multimedia/gstreamer1 + some browser here?
I'm using www/surf browser (on FreeBSD 12.1 STABLE) which leverages www/webkit2-gtk3 and multimedia/gstreamer1 as a backend. I'm able to watch YouTube videos just fine, but every time I change video quality or when I resume watching previously interrupted video or sometimes when I just move a slider, video just stops with a spinning circle. Are you able to watch Youtube videos, if so what's your experience?
BR.


----------



## fernandob (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi,

Some problem, Surf crashes in video playback in Freebsd 12.2.

Error:
** (<unknown>:37999): CRITICAL **: 12:37:23.497: gst_gl_context_activate: assertion 'GST_IS_GL_CONTEXT (context)' failed

** (<unknown>:37999): WARNING **: 12:37:23.497: WebKit wasn't able to find the GL video sink dependencies. Hardware-accelerated zero-copy video rendering can't
be enabled without this plugin.

Installed plugs:

gstreamer1-1.16.2              Media applications framework
gstreamer1-libav-1.16.2        GStreamer plug-in with many audio/video decoders/encoders
gstreamer1-plugins-1.16.2_2    GStreamer written collection of plugins handling several media types
gstreamer1-plugins-bad-1.16.2  GStreamer-plugins that need more quality, testing or documentation
gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.16.2_1 GStreamer GL graphics plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.16.2 GStreamer-plugins good-quality plug-ins
gstreamer1-plugins-gtk-1.16.2  GStreamer gtksink plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-ugly-1.16.2 GStreamer-plugins set of good-quality plug-ins that might have distribution problems
gstreamer1-plugins-x-1.16.2    GStreamer X and Xvideo output plugins


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi, try to chrome or firefox

```
pkg ins chrome
pkg ins firefox
```

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA
Site: https://lpros.blogspot.com


----------



## bsduck (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm currently testing WebKit-based browsers and get the same issue.

Installing *gstreamer1-plugins-hls* solves the freeze problem but it makes video playback use 2x more CPU as normal, so it's not a good solution.

Any other idea?

I read https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=263149 which tells that a missing *glimagesink *can be a problem, but the tests suggested on https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/opengl/glimagesink.html seem to work on my setup, so I suppose our problem is another one.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

I have good youtube results with : " Falkon, Qutebrowser, Konqueror"


----------



## astyle (Jun 24, 2021)

Sometimes, it helps to re-compile stuff locally, using ports rather than packages that somebody else's processor compiled for you. Seems like video playback is one argument in favor of ports.


----------



## bsduck (Jun 24, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I have good youtube results with : " Falkon, Qutebrowser, Konqueror"


Me too, but these browsers use the Blink (Chromium) engine (www/qt5-webengine), not Apple's WebKit (www/webkit2-gtk3 or www/qt5-webkit).



astyle said:


> Sometimes, it helps to re-compile stuff locally, using ports rather than packages that somebody else's processor compiled for you. Seems like video playback is one argument in favor of ports.


Maybe, but I don't think so, because Alain De Vos does build everything locally, and I remember him telling he had problems with video on www/epiphany and www/otter-browser, both WebKit-based. Do you have good working video playback with WebKit browsers indeed?

By the way, WebKit uses GStreamer for multimedia playback, so the issue may be on GStreamer's side rather than WebKit's itself.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

I dropped epiphany and otter-browser as for me they don't play youtube videos.


----------



## jmos (Jun 24, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I dropped epiphany and otter-browser as for me they don't play youtube videos.


Checked: My Otter-Browser compiled from scratch with an up to date ports tree plays YT videos. The port www/webkit2-gtk3 got updated yesterday… (update is related to a change of graphics/mesa-libs).


----------



## fernandel (Jul 10, 2021)

I tried www/epiphany and has problem with videos still but it is fast. Which gstreamer files shoul be installed, please?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 10, 2021)

Sorry I have totally no idea which gstreamer files should be installed but i have to be certain,

```
gstreamer1-1.16.2              Media applications framework
gstreamer1-editing-services-1.16.2 GStreamer editing services
gstreamer1-libav-1.16.2        GStreamer plug-in with many audio/video decoders/encoders
gstreamer1-plugins-1.16.2_2    GStreamer written collection of plugins handling several media types
gstreamer1-plugins-a52dec-1.16.2 GStreamer ATSC A/52 stream aka AC-3 (dvd audio) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-aalib-1.16.2 GStreamer ASCII art videosink plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-all-1.16_1  Meta-port of all GStreamer 1.x plugins with options
gstreamer1-plugins-amrnb-1.16.2 GStreamer OpenCore based Adaptive Multi-Rate Narrow-Band plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-amrwbdec-1.16.2 GStreamer OpenCore based Adaptive Multi-Rate Wide-Band Decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-aom-1.16.2_14 GStreamer (libaom) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-assrender-1.16.2 GStreamer ASS/SSA text renderer plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-bad-1.16.2  GStreamer-plugins that need more quality, testing or documentation
gstreamer1-plugins-bs2b-1.16.2 GStreamer Bauer Stereophonic to Banaural BSP (bs2b) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-cairo-1.16.2 GStreamer overlay renderer plugin based on cairo
gstreamer1-plugins-cdio-1.16.2 GStreamer compact disc input and control library
gstreamer1-plugins-cdparanoia-1.16.2 GStreamer CDDA extraction (aka audio ripping) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-chromaprint-1.16.2 GStreamer audio fingerprint extracting plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-core-1.16   Core set of typical audio and video GStreamer plugins
gstreamer1-plugins-curl-1.16.2 GStreamer curl based output plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-dash-1.16.2 GStreamer Dynamic Adaptive Streaming over HTTP demuxer plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-dtls-1.16.2 GStreamer Datagram TLS (dtls) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-dts-1.16.2  GStreamer dts audio decode plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-dv-1.16.2   GStreamer dv demux and decoder plugin based on libdv
gstreamer1-plugins-dvdread-1.16.2_2 GStreamer DVD access plugin with libdvdread
gstreamer1-plugins-faac-1.16.2 GStreamer MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 AAC encoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-faad-1.16.2 GStreamer MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 AAC decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-flac-1.16.2 GStreamer free lossless audio encoder/decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-flite-1.16.2 GStreamer flite run-time speech synthesis engine plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-gdkpixbuf-1.16.2 GStreamer image decoder/overlay plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.16.2_2 GStreamer GL graphics plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-gme-1.16.2  GStreamer emulate gaming console sound processors plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-gnonlin-1.4.0 GStreamer library for writing non-linear audio and video
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.16.2 GStreamer-plugins good-quality plug-ins
gstreamer1-plugins-gsm-1.16.2  GStreamer gsm encoding/decoding plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-gtk-1.16.2  GStreamer gtksink plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-hls-1.16.2_1 GStreamer HTTP Live Streaming (HLS) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-jpeg-1.16.2 GStreamer jpeg encoder/decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-kate-1.16.2 GStreamer kate codec plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-kms-1.16.2  GStreamer video sink via KMS plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-ladspa-1.16.2 Gstreamer ladspa (Linux Audio Developer's Simple Plugin API) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-lame-1.16.2 GStreamer High-quality free mp3 encode plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-libcaca-1.16.2 GStreamer color ASCII art plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-libde265-1.16.2 GStreamer HEVC/H.265 decoder (libde265) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-libmms-1.16.2 GStreamer mms:// and mmsh:// plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-libvisual-1.16.2 GStreamer libvisual plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-lv2-1.16.2  Gstreamer lv2 wrapper plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-modplug-1.16.2 GStreamer module decoder based on modplug egine plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.16.2 GStreamer mpeg decode plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-mpeg2enc-1.16.2 GStreamer mpeg encoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-mpg123-1.16.2 GStreamer MPEG Layer 1, 2, and 3 plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-mplex-1.16.2 GStreamer mplex plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-musepack-1.16.2 Gstreamer musepack mpc encoder/decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-neon-1.16.2 GStreamer neon http source plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-ogg-1.16.2  GStreamer Ogg bitstream plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-opencv-1.16.2_1 GStreamer opencv real time computer vision plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-openexr-1.16.2_9 GStreamer OpenExr codec plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-openh264-1.16.2_1 GStreamer (openh264) plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-openjpeg-1.16.2 GStreamer jpeg2000 decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-openmpt-1.16.2_1 GStreamer OpenMPT audio decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-opus-1.16.2 GStreamer Opus audio encoder/decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-pango-1.16.2 GStreamer pango textoverlay plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-png-1.16.2  GStreamer png plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-qt-1.16.2   GStreamer Qt videosink plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-resindvd-1.16.2_2 GStreamer resindvd DVD playback plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-rsvg-1.16.2 GStreamer SVG plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-rtmp-1.16.2 GStreamer RTMP stream source and sink plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-shout2-1.16.2 GStreamer icecast output plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-smoothstreaming-1.16.2 GStreamer parse and demuliplex a Smooth Streaming manifest into audio/video streams plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-sndfile-1.16.2_1 Gstreamer sndfile plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-sndio-1.8.0.1_1 Sndio audio sink and source for GStreamer
gstreamer1-plugins-soundtouch-1.16.2_1 GStreamer soundtouch plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-soup-1.16.2 GStreamer soup based http input plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-spandsp-1.16.2 GStreamer DSP library and software FAX machine plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-speex-1.16.2 GStreamer speex voice encode/decode plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-srtp-1.16.2 GStreamer srtp plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-taglib-1.16.2 GStreamer taglib plugin for adding APEv2 and ID3v2 headers
gstreamer1-plugins-theora-1.16.2 GStreamer theora plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-ttml-1.16.2 GStreamer ttml subtitle plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-twolame-1.16.2 GStreamer High-quality free MP2 encoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-ugly-1.16.2 GStreamer-plugins set of good-quality plug-ins that might have distribution problems
gstreamer1-plugins-vorbis-1.16.2 GStreamer vorbis encoder/decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-vpx-1.16.2  GStreamer vp8 codec plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-vulkan-1.16.2_1 GStreamer Vulkan graphics plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-wavpack-1.16.2 GStreamer wavpack encode/decode plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-webp-1.16.2 GStreamer webp image decoder plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-webrtcdsp-1.16.2_1 GStreamer WebRTC Audio Processing plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-x-1.16.2    GStreamer X and Xvideo output plugins
gstreamer1-plugins-x264-1.16.2_3 GStreamer libx264 based H264 plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-x265-1.16.2_1 GStreamer libx265 based H265 plugin
gstreamer1-plugins-ximagesrc-1.16.2 GStreamer X source plugin
gstreamermm-1.10.0             C++ wrapper library for the multimedia library GStreamer
phonon-gstreamer-qt5-4.10.0_1  GStreamer backend for Phonon
```


----------



## bsduck (Jul 10, 2021)

fernandel said:


> I tried www/epiphany and has problem with videos still but it is fast. Which gstreamer files shoul be installed, please?


Try multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-hls


----------

